# TV2 IR Converter



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

I just purchased a TV2 IR Converter from Dish Depot.

What a great buying experience!

No, I am not affiliated with them at all! I just wanted to let everyone know.



Sincerely,

George


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

How much did they charge?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

$47.99 + shipping

http://www.dishdepot.com/remotes.jsp

top item listed

and yes - I have bought from them before and would recommend them


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

Got the TV2 IR Converter hooked up and it works perfectly.

George


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

haven't read much on this..........what is the purpose?


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

It allows an IR remote to control TV2 which in turn allows a Slingbox to control TV2.

I can view recorded shows while travelling and not interupt HD viewing at the house.


----------

